# Female in Newquay/surrounding



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi just joined the site. Does anyone know of anyone that is looking for a training partner. I am looking to get more into weights. I dont want to body build as such but would be good to be cut/ get some muscle def and maybe build the arms up. I am female and happy to train with male or female. I know what to do, just be nice to have a training partner. All my female friends are scared to use the weights incase they 'bulk up'. If only they knew how hard it is eh! I live in Newquay but would travel for someone that is dedicated to training and wants some company.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the site.

Yes 

Look up babyyoyo.

I don't know if she is sorted yet but I've seen her bemoaning the lack of female training partners there.


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

guess you wont be gettin on no plane fool! ahh thank you. i'll look her up now! many thanks xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

welcome to the board Ellie.... We could try training together but the commute would be a little rough:laugh: Good luck with finding someone!!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL

How bizarre... I'm sure I put a thread up just like this when I started training properly!

Yay!! I may have another training partner!

Woop! xxxx


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

welcome ellie


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to UK Muscle :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL
> 
> How bizarre... I'm sure I put a thread up just like this when I started training properly!


Don't tell me we have another one like you Kate 

welcome Ellie


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

elliedriver69 said:


> guess you wont be gettin on no plane fool! ahh thank you. i'll look her up now! many thanks xx


No worries.

Be careful if you meet up with her though - she's swallowed a training manual since she joined here, so be prepared to get your ears punished with a barrage of technical terms


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome ellie


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Don't tell me we have another one like you Kate
> 
> welcome Ellie


Ooooh Paul... ! How could you say such a thing! 



ba baracuss said:


> No worries.
> 
> Be careful if you meet up with her though - she's swallowed a training manual since she joined here, so be prepared to get your ears punished with a barrage of technical terms


I'm still learning!!! Nowhere near enough knowledge yet!

When I have it, I'll take over the world!

Muhahahahahahah! (Evil Laugh)

Haven't met this Ellie yet, but perhaps I will see her in the gym at some stage!

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

A good training partner is a rare as rocking horse poop!

Hiya Ellie


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> A good training partner is a rare as rocking horse poop!
> 
> Hiya Ellie


This is true sweetie!

I had a good session with a girl today....but sometimes you just wanna get on with it on your own!

Wish I was up your part of the world! Seems to be a few of you's!

xxxx


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi i live in cornwall but newquay a little too far to travel.good luck tho!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Elle theres a few of us around from Newquay - where do you train?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

BabyYoYo said:


> This is true sweetie!
> 
> I had a good session with a girl today....but sometimes you just wanna get on with it on your own!


Crikey :rockon:


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

hello everybody. im hoping someone will take pity on me :-(

i dont know how to send a private message. wanted to message ange and baby yo with my number. also try to upload photos but it just wont let me.

also dont know how to start a thread!!

im rubbish i know!

x


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

elliedriver69 said:


> hello everybody. im hoping someone will take pity on me :-(
> 
> i dont know how to send a private message. wanted to message ange and baby yo with my number. also try to upload photos but it just wont let me.
> 
> ...


Chill honey!!!

I've text ange for ya, will send her your number shortly xxx


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hey ellie,yu cant pm till you have made over 100 posts,i think uploading pics may be along the same lines,to start a new thread just go into the relevant section of the board you want to post in,and just above where the threads start is little box saying 'start new thread' click it and away you go 

if you want i could pm your number to yoyo etc if i post my email addy up:sneaky2: :rolleye: honest i'll give it straight to them and send you no mms pics :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Chill honey!!!
> 
> I've text ange for ya, will send her your number shortly xxx


DAMN YOU!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> DAMN YOU!! :lol: :lol:


Hahahaha weeslut... busted!!!!

:whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Did someone mention a threesome?


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

hi yo yo

oh no! so sorry, it wasnt a nudge at you guys, i was just giving examples of what i wanted to do but couldnt.

that's fine re you and ange, you got my number now so wait and see what she thinks. thanks for your help so far. x

it was just the frustration on not being able to contact you and give you my number on here that was driving me nuts. ;-) could have risked posting it and weeman keeping his promise haha.

thanks weeman i now know i gota post a 100 more replies before i can send a pm. have to think of something to talk about?.....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

elliedriver69 said:


> hi yo yo
> 
> oh no! so sorry, it wasnt a nudge at you guys, i was just giving examples of what i wanted to do but couldnt.
> 
> ...


you could trust me,honest *****! :devil2:

now as for something to talk about WELL where do we start.......no wait,i'll get banned or the thread will get moved to the adult lounge.foiled again!! :cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahahaha weeslut... busted!!!!
> 
> :whistling:


shhhhhhhhh she doesnt know me yet,dont tarnish her with the rumours,i'm an angel of church like proportions:innocent:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Did someone mention a threesome?


your senses are strong young one,i am proud of you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> shhhhhhhhh she doesnt know me yet,dont tarnish her with the rumours,i'm an angel of church like proportions:innocent:


Father Weeman our own Priest on the board...how's the flock ?

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> shhhhhhhhh she doesnt know me yet,dont tarnish her with the rumours,i'm an angel of church like proportions:innocent:


Oooops :rolleye:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Father Weeman our own Priest on the board...how's the flock ?
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


i have them bowing down at the alter as i type my son,praying to my pants of crotchy goodness.



BabyYoYo said:


> Oooops :rolleye:


look what you've doen!!she's gone and stopped posting now!

why you............ :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> i have them bowing down at the alter as i type my son,praying to my pants of crotchy goodness.
> 
> look what you've doen!!she's gone and stopped posting now!
> 
> why you............ :cursing: :laugh:


ahahahahahaha weeslut...

surely it wont be for long though, who could possibly resist?

:tongue: :whistling:

xxx


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> ahahahahahaha weeslut...
> 
> surely it wont be for long though, who could possibly resist?
> 
> ...


you know YoYo your right,eventually they all succumb to my panties of crotchleyness and body of henchity,my charms can only be resisted for so long:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Well I'm buying it..


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

A.U.K said:


> Well I'm buying it..


good man,a fresh pair of my panties are on their way to you on monday for backing me up:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

I will wait naked by the letter box..

ps.. could you get me a pair of Garys as well seeing as you live so near...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

A.U.K said:


> I will wait naked by the letter box..
> 
> ps.. could you get me a pair of Garys as well seeing as you live so near...


its a done deal my friend :thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> its a done deal my friend :thumbup1:


Cheers Bri and give my love to Ser and ask her if she got my PM , I am not feeling the love.. :whistling:


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

haha you're all mad! ok my number is

damn the internet connection has just gone down.................


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

elliedriver69 said:


> haha you're all mad! ok my number is
> 
> damn the internet connection has just gone down.................


damn it!! tie it to a pigeon,smoke signals,anything!!! :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> damn it!! tie it to a pigeon,smoke signals,anything!!! :lol:


Hahahaha desperado!!!!

  :thumb:

Loving it Wee, Loving it!

Cannae rep you again!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

lmfao weeman:lol:


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have Baby yoyo's mobile.

Now that would be a number worth having. ;-))

hmmm what to start the bidding at?

Well if her photo's are anything to go by i think i should open the bidding at £3000.00?

Serious bidders only please and cash upfront in used notes before delivery. ;-)


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

i start my weights program tomorrow. I have looked at baby yoyo's programme and my programme is very similar but im a bit concerned ive been advised to do 3 x 6 to 8 reps? baby yo's reps are higher and she looks fantastic, so does anyone think i should up the reps to start with?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

elliedriver69 said:


> I have Baby yoyo's mobile.
> 
> Now that would be a number worth having. ;-))
> 
> ...


I'll give you it for reps


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'll see your reps and raise it with some love sausage.

oh yeeeeeeeeeeeeah i'm a smooth talkin mofo:thumbup1:


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

urrrgghhh.

i cant move!

my arms are so sore i can hardly lift them to wash my hair :0(

did chest and shoulders mon, cardio tues, legs wed, cardio tonight and got back and arms tomorrow. im dreading it!

arghhh when does the pain stop. was agony running tonight. my calves are on fire.

haha week one and moanig already ;0)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Get a journal up and running. Best move you will ever make :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes i agree,with pics tho,dont forget the pics


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

why do you say that little chris? will it stop my arms feeling like someone elses?


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

cant load any pics yet apparently i need to post more messages!


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

also arms too week to press the shutter....


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

and too week to spell weak properly ;0))


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'll help press the button for you!!!! (oh come on,that was too easy,you knew i am gner say something like that)


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol just caught up on this thread, im in Plymouth I dont know if that is too far away for you - I guess it is. I not got a car atm either! How is your training going elliedriver69?


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

ahh hi betty. going ok but only the first week. want to get some strength gains and def some definition. never done such low reps before. been to do my back arms and abs today and my triceps feel like ive got a dead arm haha.

its only week one so ill either have given up by this time next week or be well into it by then.

there a good little gym in plymouth but cant remember the name but i know they got poles in the studio. its upstairs and is a real fitness gym. think it might be called body lines? do you go there? my friend goes there and i might go up to train with her sometime soon.

im working on my own so far which is fine. ive always gone to the gym on my own but i was bit nervous about uping the weight with no companion. but so far its ok. i told the instructor there that i was looking to get some muscle and some def and he looked at me like i was nuts!

haha

thanks for your message.


----------



## elliedriver69 (Nov 20, 2008)

its great looking at all the girls journals on here. inspiring stuff.


----------

